# Lightboxes, umbrellas, stands, etc.........



## nonac (Mar 3, 2014)

I haven't done much flash photography at all and this is the year I've decided to delve into it. I recently acquired 3-600EX-RT flashes and the ST-E3-RT transmitter. I've been playing around with them and will be taking a Canon Sponsored class on their use in my area in May. The thing I need now is flash stands, umbrellas and/or light boxes, etc. to use with them. I plan to use my flashes primarily for fill for indoor and outdoor portraits. I will also use them to add light to macro shots that I take, indoor and outdoor as well. I have no idea where to begin with the purchase of the aforementioned items. Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 4, 2014)

I really recommend you buy a copy of Syl Arena's _Speedliter's Handbook_ before buying anything else!

I have a pair of 24" Ezyboxes, and a 12x48" stripbox. They're all very robust, the Ezyboxes are easier to set up (they just spring open and you attach the diffusion panel(s) with Velcro. That size (up to ~600 in2 surface area) is about as big as you'd want to go with a single Speedlite. Bigger modifiers need a monolight or a bracket to hold multiple flashes. For the 24" boxes, I have the fabric grids to limit spill, and one set of shaped diffusers (I really only use the round one, for catchlight shape). 

For the light stands, as with everything, there are cheaper and more expensive ways to go. For outdoor use, you'll want something tall, and strong enough to take a sandbag on the base (softboxes can catch the wind like a sail, although umbrellas are worse). I have several Manfrotto light stands (two each of 1052BAC, 1051BAC, and 1004BAC). The 1051 is indoor only (small footprint), the 1052 is ~8', likely still short for outdoor use. All of them are robust, they fold flat (vs. round like a tripod) for easy transport/storage, and stands of the same size lock together when folded. 

One stand you might consider is the Manfrotto 420B - it's a combination light stand (12') and boom. A boom is great because you can get a light out over the subject, and the Combi Boom lets you do that when you need to, and works as a normal light stand otherwise. The only reason I don't have one is that I have the Manfrotto 024 boom, which I mount on a 1004BAC and sometimes use to hold a monolight. The 420B will hold a Speedlite and 24" box fine.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 4, 2014)

http://www.phottix.com/en/studio-accessories.html

this stuff is really well made and reasonably priced
i like the soft boxes they pack up really compact and open up like an umbrella

this is the specific one i use
http://www.phottix.com/en/studio-accessories/phottix-60x90-cm-easy-up-softbox-varos-xs-combo-kit.html

packs up to 80cm long and fits prfectly in a manfrotto 80cm bag with a sturdy 80cm retracted stand


----------



## nonac (Mar 4, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I really recommend you buy a copy of Syl Arena's _Speedliter's Handbook_ before buying anything else!
> 
> I have a pair of 24" Ezyboxes, and a 12x48" stripbox. They're all very robust, the Ezyboxes are easier to set up (they just spring open and you attach the diffusion panel(s) with Velcro. That size (up to ~600 in2 surface area) is about as big as you'd want to go with a single Speedlite. Bigger modifiers need a monolight or a bracket to hold multiple flashes. For the 24" boxes, I have the fabric grids to limit spill, and one set of shaped diffusers (I really only use the round one, for catchlight shape).
> 
> ...



Thanks. I watched a couple of hours of Syl Arena's videos online last week one day. Very good info. He had a question about a new book and apparently he is working on one with regard to the new 600ex-rt. I've been looking at Manfrotto stands and they do have some very good reviews. I like your idea about making at least one of them a boom stand. I will probably start off with one stand and box and start playing around with that and see where it goes from there. I'm looking forward to the Canon sponsored class this May in St Louis that is all about flash and includes a live model shoot. I should pick up some good info from this.


----------



## thebowtie (Mar 4, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I really recommend you buy a copy of Syl Arena's _Speedliter's Handbook_ before buying anything else!



I totally agree. I bought Syl's book for my Kindle. Syl shows lots of low-cost, practical ways to do creative things with just a speedlite or two (or a dozen).


----------



## sjschall (Mar 7, 2014)

Strobist is an awesome online resource as well. Read the Lighting 101 section for awesome tips on starting out with flash. I invested about $60 for an umbrella, bracket, stand, and ETTL cable on B&H (lower quality, I guess) but it was perfect for starting out, and you can always move up.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Mar 7, 2014)

sjschall said:


> Strobist is an awesome online resource as well. Read the Lighting 101 section for awesome tips on starting out with flash. I invested about $60 for an umbrella, bracket, stand, and ETTL cable on B&H (lower quality, I guess) but it was perfect for starting out, and you can always move up.



+1

David Hobby (Strobist) and Joe McNally are great flash gurus and they are a blast to learn from. But they each use different methods. I prefer David Hobby because he works in the manual settings realm which is the best way to learn what is going on. Once you master things manually, you understand what is really going on and you can be much more creative.

Spend most of your time reading, buying books (try 1/2 price books too) and experimenting. Don't get too caught up in buying stuff right now. In fact, you'll learn a lot more by building your own light modifiers until you really know what you want.

Have fun!!


----------



## wsheldon (Mar 7, 2014)

Very good advice all around, particularly about starting slow/cheap and reading Syl Arena's books and Strobist online guides. 

I'm on this journey myself with virtually identical gear - 3 600ex plus ST-E3 (recently upgraded from a mix of older flashes). I picked up a cheap set of convertible umbrellas and stands, but quickly went to the heavier-duty Manfrottos neuro recommends for outdoor use. I also picked up a Westcott Rapid Box 26" Octa Softbox, which I really like a lot. Folds up like an umbrella, and has a sturdy flash mount/speedring that's easy to adjust. I really like octagonal softboxes for the round catchlight, but square works too (reminiscent of window panes).

Good luck. Fun stuff to learn.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 7, 2014)

One more thing – while I also have an Ezybox, there is something definitely to be said for the Westcott Apollo (Also recommended by Syl Arena).

You can fit multiple strobes inside the Apollo using a bracket adapter, which is something you can't do with the Ezybox. And, since you are using 600 RTs, there are no worries about the need for a line-of-site trigger when the strobes are inside the Apollo.

Both are very easy to set up. The Ezybox is a bit more robust, but the Apollo is pretty much idiot proof.

Finally, while the softboxes are great, you'd be amazed at what you can do with a simple umbrella set up. Cheap, and produces really nice lighting.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 7, 2014)

unfocused said:


> One more thing – while I also have an Ezybox, there is something definitely to be said for the Westcott Apollo (Also recommended by Syl Arena).
> 
> You can fit multiple strobes inside the Apollo using a bracket adapter, which is something you can't do with the Ezybox. And, since you are using 600 RTs, there are no worries about the need for a line-of-site trigger when the strobes are inside the Apollo.
> 
> ...



With 600's I prefer the Wescott style to the Ezybox style too, but you need the mount arm to tilt them propely on a regular stand.

+1 on Neuro's comment on the 420 stand. In my opinion it is the best and most versatile single stand out there and is the perfect first stand.


----------



## daveypoo (Mar 7, 2014)

If you do much outdoor macros, you can't go wrong with the Rogue soft boxes. Well made - packs flat - I've had great results!!

http://www.expoimaging.com/product-detail.php?cat_id=13&product_id=26


----------



## agierke (Mar 8, 2014)

I endorse the manfrotto boom stands as well but be advised they come in a couple different versions. I have the steel base version which I love ( very very sturdy ) but it is quite heavy and not easy to lug around if your intentions are to go outside with it. 

As far as umbrellas go, photek makes a great product in their Softlighter series. It's a convertible umbrella with optical white material and comes with a front diffusion panel ( to create a round softbox effect) and silver/gold inserts for a wide variety of uses. Great versatility and value!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 8, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> One stand you might consider is the Manfrotto 420B.... The only reason I don't have one is that I have the Manfrotto 024 boom



That's what I get for copying/pasting from an old post. I actually do now have a 420B, and it's great. The only downside is the collapsed length is pretty long.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 8, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > One stand you might consider is the Manfrotto 420B.... The only reason I don't have one is that I have the Manfrotto 024 boom
> ...


I wondered about that, I remembered you said you got one, I just thought you might have sent it back because it didn't fit in your stand bag.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 8, 2014)

I use a photek soft lighter 60", rogue flash benders and honl photo grids, gels, and speedstraps. Two generic umbrellas and calumet flash holders. Canon needs to address the garbage gel holder in the next model.

For stands, I use phottix cheapo stands and the buff air cushioned stands. Neither are great but get the job done. I also really like my 3 piece manfrotto boom.


----------



## nonac (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback. I've been watching quite a bit of video and reading about different set-ups. Not going to pull the trigger on soft boxes, stands, etc. until I attend a couple live seminars/model shoots over the next couple of months. That will give me some hands on time with some different products that will really help in making decisions.


----------



## winglet (Mar 8, 2014)

Lots of good advice already, so I'll just toss in my own 2 bits:

-Agree on the Ezybox for a single light. But if you want to use more than one light at once, and since you say you have three, I use the Lightware Foursquare when ganging lights, or the Apollo big box mentioned for a relatively cheap, really big soft source. You can also use the Foursquare with a single strobe just fine so could save you the cost of the Lastolite. Really good quality US-made stuff, the Lightware, like RRS for modifiers.

http://lightwaredirect.com/foursquare/
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/62236-REG/Westcott_2348_Apollo_JS_Softbox_with.html

-Also 2nd the Photek Softlighter as a sort of hybrid between an umbrella and an octabox. Good bang for the buck.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/75852-REG/Photek_SL_6000_Umbrella_Softlighter_II.html

-Manfrotto is quality, I've got a ton of their hardware, but the Chinese knockoffs are pretty great now I have to admit, and much cheaper. So get whatever you feel you can afford, but my one advice would be to spring for the air cushioning where available. It really will save your gear one day. 


I like how you are approaching it though, learning first, THEN buying! Enjoy the class, they're a lot of fun.


----------



## JonAustin (Mar 8, 2014)

You're definitely going about this the right way. You have an excellent set of gear in the 3 600's + 1 ST-E3 (I personally went with 4 600's). Now, all you have to do is add stands and modifiers AS YOU NEED THEM, to place the 600's and tailor their output to achieve the lighting effects you desire.

I think creative vision is the most important piece of "equipment" for effective lighting. I've seen too many photogs invest in a bunch of gear, without knowing what they want to achieve with it, or even how to use it, really. Far better to have a look in mind, and then acquire gear as needed to realize your vision.

(And +1 on the recommendations for air-cushioned stands!)


----------



## Wick (Mar 8, 2014)

Let me recommend an umbrella adapter. The Lumapro LP633 may be unique in that the sleeve for the umbrella is angled upward slightly so that a flash - especially one with a trigger attached - doesn't shoot into the top of the umbrella, but closer to the center. Don't know why most other umbrella adapters don't do this. Helps prevent spill from direct flash.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 8, 2014)

Wick said:


> Let me recommend an umbrella adapter. The Lumapro LP633 may be unique in that the sleeve for the umbrella is angled upward slightly so that a flash - especially one with a trigger attached - doesn't shoot into the top of the umbrella, but closer to the center. Don't know why most other umbrella adapters don't do this. Helps prevent spill from direct flash.



No that isn't unique. Most umbrella holders have an angle to them, certainly the industry standard for years, the Manfrotto 026, does.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Mar 8, 2014)

Regarding light-stands, I'm surprised that no one has mentioned a good old C-Stand...

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/227746-REG/Matthews_756040_Hollywood_Century_C_Stand.html

For outside work, I've pretty much given-up on using my light-weight (~5-lb) stands unless I'll be working far from the truck. Even when sandbagged, I've found that light-weight stands (like the Manfrottos) just don't give me the peace-of-mind that my 15-lb "Matthews" does, especially when using a big modifier containing multiple speedlites...


----------



## Wick (Mar 9, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Wick said:
> 
> 
> > Let me recommend an umbrella adapter. The Lumapro LP633 may be unique in that the sleeve for the umbrella is angled upward slightly so that a flash - especially one with a trigger attached - doesn't shoot into the top of the umbrella, but closer to the center. Don't know why most other umbrella adapters don't do this. Helps prevent spill from direct flash.
> ...



I checked it out, and you're right. Though I had to read a user review to confirm the angled umbrella sleeve. Manfrotto don't mention it in their various descriptions. I own a variety of umbrella adapters, and only the Lumapro had the angled sleeve. Good to know there are others.


----------

